# It's starting to get fun again



## coastalconn (Apr 6, 2016)

Now that the gear stress is behind me, I can start shooting and having fun.  The weather has  been a complete nightmare, but today I finally had some sun.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome..

1 During the Ice storm on monday-Poor guy was icing over



Osprey in Ice Storm 4_4 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2  I think it looks OK for ISO 3200



Osprey in Ice Storm 4_4 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3 And today there was finally some sun!



Osprey 4_4 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4 The shake



Osprey shake 4_4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Osprey 4_4 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6 



Osprey Dive 4_4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

7



Osprey Chase 4_4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 6, 2016)

You MUST be having fun.  #7 is superb - never seen that angle before.

I love that perch in the first couple.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 6, 2016)

Awesome Kris, just awesome.


----------



## baturn (Apr 6, 2016)

Ron stole my line!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2016)

That first one is just stunning.  The rest are just your usual awesome.


----------



## CarlosFrazao (Apr 6, 2016)

Your photos are always epically sick, really look up to you and hope I get there one day aswell


----------



## goooner (Apr 6, 2016)

Brilliant, as always.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 6, 2016)

Ahhh geez.. these are so awesome I don't even have the heart to rib you about keeping the Canon.. lol.

It's a great set, but #6 is just breathtaking


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 6, 2016)

Very stealthy

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 6, 2016)

Kris, glad to see you are getting back to it.  That number 6 is just incredible.

WesternGuy


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 6, 2016)

I just realized the front bird in #7 has a fish and the guy behind wants a bite. Great shot!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 6, 2016)

Great set as usual. The weather has been crazy,Hail In the spring and below freezing temps.I swear the birds must be saying WTF is going on.


----------



## LarryLomona (Apr 6, 2016)

Sooo sweet!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice set Kris. I don't know if it's my computer but #6 looks soft but them again a lot of pictures from TPF are looking soft to me tonight


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 6, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set Kris. I don't know if it's my computer but #6 looks soft but them again a lot of pictures from TPF are looking soft to me tonight


It did on my work monitor also,  but looks fine on my phone.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 6, 2016)

I feel sorry for him poor thing, but glad weather is better now. Good set.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice shots - the little ones  .. wow

did you get a new 7dm2 ?


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 6, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> You MUST be having fun.  #7 is superb - never seen that angle before.
> I love that perch in the first couple.





ronlane said:


> Awesome Kris, just awesome.





baturn said:


> Ron stole my line!





SquarePeg said:


> That first one is just stunning.  The rest are just your usual awesome.





CarlosFrazao said:


> Your photos are always epically sick, really look up to you and hope I get there one day aswell





goooner said:


> Brilliant, as always.





jcdeboever said:


> Very stealthy
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk





WesternGuy said:


> Kris, glad to see you are getting back to it.  That number 6 is just incredible.
> WesternGuy





Rick50 said:


> I just realized the front bird in #7 has a fish and the guy behind wants a bite. Great shot!





LarryLomona said:


> Sooo sweet!





annamaria said:


> I feel sorry for him poor thing, but glad weather is better now. Good set.


Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 6, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Great set as usual. The weather has been crazy,Hail In the spring and below freezing temps.I swear the birds must be saying WTF is going on.


Yup, you know what I'm talking about.  The first 2 were taken on Monday night around 6, right when all the trees were getting that Icy glaze on them.  Luckily we have a whole bunch of more rain in the forecast 


robbins.photo said:


> Ahhh geez.. these are so awesome I don't even have the heart to rib you about keeping the Canon.. lol.
> It's a great set, but #6 is just breathtaking


Thanks Robbins, you could always say I need a little more DR... 


MSnowy said:


> Nice set Kris. I don't know if it's my computer but #6 looks soft but them again a lot of pictures from TPF are looking soft to me tonight





JacaRanda said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set Kris. I don't know if it's my computer but #6 looks soft but them again a lot of pictures from TPF are looking soft to me tonight
> ...


Yeah, it is a bit soft, it was a huge crop and the bird was only about 600x300 pixels.  But it was my first dive of the year...  Looking through the images today I think I need 1 more + click of AFfine tune...  Phones are Canons best friends 


astroNikon said:


> Nice shots - the little ones  .. wow
> did you get a new 7dm2 ?


They let me keep the loaner without signing my life away...


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 7, 2016)

great shots !


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 7, 2016)

great set.  number 3 is amazing..


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 9, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Ahhh geez.. these are so awesome I don't even have the heart to rib you about keeping the Canon.. lol.
> 
> It's a great set, but #6 is just breathtaking



It is a little hard to knock Canon with photos like these!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 9, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh geez.. these are so awesome I don't even have the heart to rib you about keeping the Canon.. lol.
> ...


Exactly my dilemma.  Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 9, 2016)

really rough looking.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 9, 2016)

Awesome set.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2016)

I already said this but Nice set.LOL on the last one,give me that fish I seen it first.


----------

